# Tall bikes?



## Beaverdam (Feb 19, 2011)

Anybody got tall bikes? 

I built this one last year, out of an old ten speed and an exerciser.


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 25, 2011)

*Clown bike*

I saw this one at a local auction. Crude but cool.


----------



## Beaverdam (Feb 26, 2011)

That is neat! Short wheelbase...


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 28, 2011)

I have these two. The purple is a single speed. The silver one is basically a 3 - speed, as i only shift using the outer 3 cogs of the upper rear cassette. I am currently doing a build which is in the build-off thread at ratrodbikes as well. I'm only a few steps into it right now, but I'll post it when it's done as well.


----------



## Beaverdam (Mar 3, 2011)

Cool stuff! The purple one is up there. Does the long fork flex much? Been wanting to try something like that...


----------



## ozzmonaut (Mar 3, 2011)

The fork is made with 3 bars. The center bar is welded in, then smaller braces are placed across and welded for added rigidity. I ride it all over the place and haven't had any issues. The seat is a little over 6ft high, but you can still get on it without standing on anything. I want to go taller, but I need to be able to climb on it so that if I have to get down while riding somewhere, I can get back on it without any help.


----------



## Beaverdam (Mar 4, 2011)

My seat is about 5 ft. high. I made a step to attach to the brake bridge to help me climb on, makes it easy. At some point the handlebars get hard to reach unless you use the Atomic Zombie "Skywalker" approach: http://www.atomiczombie.com/ct-skywalker.html#skywalker

I really built the wheels I'm using for a fast cruiser - yellow band two speed Bendix rear hub, XT front, Sun 700c rims, crows foot spoking. They wouldn't fit the cruiser frame, so this project started with something that was 27". The combo of 40" and 60" gears works well around Roanoke.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Mar 5, 2011)

The one I'm building for ratrodbikes is pretty much done, but the steering feels odd, so I'm messing with that right now. It looks like I may either need to shorten the fork by a couple of inches or build a new fork with a bit of a different angle. I tried flipping the fork which brought the front axle back about 1 1/2 inches, but then it pulled hard in whichever direction I steered. Not sure what's up.


----------

